# Problems finding Ottos - insider knowledge?



## idris (2 Jun 2011)

I have spoken to a couple of local LFS (including a VERY large MA) and the concensus sugests that Ottos are in short supply at the moment – no one has any and I've been told they're on order but there are problems getting the from South America just now.

Does anyone have any insider / trade knowledge on this?


----------



## dawidmNS (3 Jun 2011)

Hi

Maybe is there any link with population in the wild? It is quite hard to breed them the same with siamnese fox which population in the wild went really down. So that might be a reason but not really sure.

Regards
Dawid


----------



## toadass (3 Jun 2011)

Hi Idris
I'm looking to get some myself in a few weeks, would love the zebra. I'd imagine a store like Aquajardin will be able to get hold of some, they're usually prety good with orders. Not to sure on your travelling i'm guessing that's a bit of a trek for you??


----------



## Radik (3 Jun 2011)

Skip zebras, too sensitive you might lose all or most of them. Just get normal otos.


----------



## Bobtastic (3 Jun 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> Skip zebras, too sensitive you might lose all or most of them. Just get normal otos.



Surely it would depend on your experience of fish keeping and how mature/stable your tank is? I like to look of the Zebras too and would be very tempted if I saw them in my LFS.


----------



## idris (3 Jun 2011)

FWIW After a bit of phoning round I''ve found somewhere with some in stock. Quite a few stores that either can't get them or don't want to though.


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jun 2011)

Wild caught Amazonian fish are typically hard to come by between the months of November to May. That's because it's the rainy season in the Amazon and therefore it's very difficult to catch fish, especially those that hide among the weeds, when the water levels rise 15 meters. This is now the beginning of the dry season, so as water levels drop, catching and exportation will increase.

One of the suspected reasons for Otto mortality is that the catchers often poison the waters with toxic substances in order to stun the fish. This makes it easier to catch them, but it also makes them ill. 

Another reason is that holding tanks are scrubbed algae free, so that the fish do not have the opportunity to feed and to regain their strength. If they are not fed substitutes such as zucchini, then they are in bad shape. It is believed that this is why Ottos and several other species such as Cardinals exhibit the high mortality rate due to these combination of stresses, and that if they survive the first month or so then they are likely to carry on.

The best things when taking home Ottos therefore are to ensure that the water is kept as clean as possible and to ensure that they are fed immediately. If diatom algae is present this is a boon to them.

Cheers,


----------



## idris (4 Jun 2011)

Thanks. Good to know Ceg. 



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> ...If diatom algae is present this is a boon to them.


Sorted!


----------



## Radik (4 Jun 2011)

That's really sad about poisoning otos. I guess that could be also reason why no spawning in captivity, who knows. If there would be only available captivity bred...


----------



## Sentral (3 Jul 2011)

So any otto specimen bought or sold was originally wild caught??


----------



## bogman (3 Jul 2011)

99 - 100 % are wild caught, they do not breed  in sufficient numbers (2 eggs here on a plant, then 2 eggs there)and are so cheap to buy to make it worthwhile for fish farms to make the effort
here is a link to a video on u tube of them being caught in the wild

another hint re buying otos, when the local fish shop gets them in, just put a deposit on however many you want and ask to collect them in a weeks time as there is generally a hugh die off in recently imported ones in the first couple of days, then only pick the ones with nice full rounded bellies


----------



## howanic (4 Jul 2011)

Just been into my lfs looking for some ottos. They said that they had some zebras in but because no one wanted them they were put into their display tanks


----------



## madlan (4 Jul 2011)

P@H in Stevenage and Aquatic Warehouse in Hertford have some.


----------



## hotweldfire (4 Jul 2011)

howanic said:
			
		

> Just been into my lfs looking for some ottos. They said that they had some zebras in but because no one wanted them they were put into their display tanks



Err, where's your local LFS then? Might make a bee line for it, assuming you haven't bought them all up


----------



## madlan (9 Jul 2011)

Deepblue Aquatics has some, £1.95

Hillier Garden Centre 
Piccotts End 
Hemel Hempstead 
HP1 3BA


----------



## howanic (9 Jul 2011)

oooh hotweldfire think that you don't live too far from me. I live just of of junction 13 on m25. The fish shop is a Maidenhead Aquatics in a Wyevale garden centre in Weybridge, Surrey. 

I would have bought them but the guy couldn't find them in the display tank. He is going to get some more in, so I'll let you know when he does.

By the way, the display tank is the one Tony Swinney did.


----------



## hotweldfire (9 Jul 2011)

OK, I've seen that thread. Don't know the place but shouldn't be too far a drive. How much was he wanting for them?


----------



## howanic (12 Jul 2011)

um... can't remember. Don't make the trip yet as they dont have them back in stock yet. Will let you know if/when they do though.


----------



## Sentral (18 Jul 2011)

I just found a few at my local P@H, might be worth checking your local


----------



## robjarvisphotography (23 Jul 2011)

The Aquatic Design Centre in London has some Otto's, I found mine there:


----------



## hotweldfire (24 Jul 2011)

And black otos (Hisonotus leucofrenatus) when I was there last Saturday. Might be gone now. Wholesale aquatics have these in also (was up there today).


----------



## Jim (24 Jul 2011)

Its sad when you read something like this and know that our hobby is the cause of a lot of fish dying.


----------



## Bobtastic (24 Jul 2011)

Anyone know of amy Manchester shops that have any in atm?


----------



## Westyggx (24 Jul 2011)

Bob, do you know where Bolton Aquatics is, its called something else now the link is here http://www.britains-aquatic.co.uk/ i got my ottos from here ring them and see if they have any in stock. cheers


----------



## chilled84 (24 Jul 2011)

pm me if you need ottos


----------



## chilled84 (24 Jul 2011)

i can get access to most forms. Flat rate postage is 12.00
Otocinclus Affins 3.50 each or 33.00 for 10  

Hemiloricaria Whiptail Catfish
20.00 each plus postage.


----------



## Bobtastic (24 Jul 2011)

The price in the pm u sent me is different to above!


----------



## chilled84 (24 Jul 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> The price in the pm u sent me is different to above!



I seen mate, Hence why i just resent on pm. Im sorry mate.


----------



## madlan (25 Jul 2011)

Maidenhead in St Albans have got loads in now.


----------



## hotweldfire (25 Jul 2011)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> i can get access to most forms. Flat rate postage is 12.00
> Otocinclus Affins 3.50 each or 33.00 for 10
> 
> Hemiloricaria Whiptail Catfish
> 20.00 each plus postage.



Hisonotus aky?


----------



## chilled84 (26 Jul 2011)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotweldfire (26 Jul 2011)

No, sorry, I meant can you get hisonotus aky. Stupid question as probably impossible but have been looking for them for a while:

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=1456


----------



## bogman (26 Jul 2011)

collected my zebra ottos today.............WOW they are a stunner of a fish.  best buy in ages


----------

